# how to play java (.jar file) on PC with keyboard



## pikachu (Oct 13, 2009)

this is not exactly a tutorial but a very good software to play/emulate java (.jar file) on computer

instructions at rar file itself

LINK HERE


----------



## Dark Core (Oct 14, 2009)

^^
Tnx for Sharing pal,


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 14, 2009)

Thnx....!!


----------



## amolwagh (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks dude.

Just want to ask you, why you ashamed to be an Indian ? I mean why you sigantured like that ????


----------



## amolwagh (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks dude.

Just want to ask you, why you ashamed to be an Indian ? I mean why you sigantured like that ????


----------



## ramprasad (Oct 22, 2009)

Useful piece of info.. 
Thanks


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 31, 2009)

thank.......


----------



## panacea_amc (Oct 31, 2009)

use microemulator to run virtually any .java or JAR file in ur pc like: ...u can run opera mini in ur computer for browsing, u can chat on mi33 in ur pc...and any game  want also!!.....search for ' microemulator ' in google...


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes Microemulator does the job pretty well, and also get Jadmaker software along with it.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Dec 9, 2009)

Trivia 
.Jar is not a java file but a java Archive(pronunciation : Ark-i-ve) file  . format is similar to zip file but includes a manifest file . A manifest file is an index of all the files and their types contained within the archive file .
primarily used to package together the various java files required for a particular application .


----------



## jrkraj (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks frnd


----------

